# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.4 - added Samsung T469, S5670, Huawei E353u-2, U121, Vodafone 716!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.6.4 is out! 
Added support for Samsung SGH-T469, Samsung GT-S5670, Huawei E353u-2, Huawei U121, Vodafone 716!
Also added support for Qualcomm MDM8200A Mobile processor with NAND flash
and released some improvements to the main software!   Medusa Box v1.6.4 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  Samsung SGH-T469 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung GT-S5670 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Huawei E353u-2 - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.Huawei U121 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Vodafone 716 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Fixed "Unknown flash device. Device No:ID = 0:00000000" issue while repairing GT-I9100 or GT-N7000.
- Added support for Qualcomm MDM8200A Mobile processor with NAND flash.
- Added support for new CPU ID for Samsung GT-S5838C (thanks to Mr. Uzmantel).
- Released some improvements to the main software.
- Repair files are uploaded into the support area. 
Medusa Team continuously delivers the best solutions for your business. More to come, stay with us! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

